# DD logged me off for too many declines



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I was getting nothing but $2 and $3 requests. After declining about 5 in a row got a message saying I was being logged off for 10 minutes.
Must be something new


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

No ICs allowed....only ants!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

They’ve been doing that for a while. You can log back on right away though. They pause it.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> They’ve been doing that for a while. You can log back on right away though. They pause it.


Oh, I didn’t try logging back in right away because I would be logged off for 10 minutes. And I stopped watching after that anyway


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> No ICs allowed....only ants!!!


I’m..what?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> I’m..what?


You take personal. 

Not an insult.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You take personal.
> 
> Not an insult.


I meant to say: Um…what? As in I didn’t understand what you were saying.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I meant to say: Um…what? As in I didn’t understand what you were saying.


*I*ndependent _*C*_ontractor. 😁


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> I meant to say: Um…what? As in I didn’t understand what you were saying.


oh....ok


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> *I*ndependent _*C*_ontractor. 😁


Nailed it!!!


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> I was getting nothing but $2 and $3 requests. After declining about 5 in a row got a message saying I was being logged off for 10 minutes.
> Must be something new


Just started getting this yesterday.
It says paused for 10 minutes and then your dash will end. Really great that the End Dash is in red and easy to hit by accident.
I also got 5 minutes message and that was just after finishing a delivery! 
Then today the paused dash counter showed up with 19:00:00 left after finishing a delivery. I resumed dash of course.
After the next delivery my dash was ended so the counter kept going even after resuming and doing another delivery.
Told support and they "have u done app troubleshooting?" Byeeeeee
Started a new dash later and it immediately paused on me!
DD getting too complicated for their own good with these crappy rates, long customer wait times,, and forced acceptance. 
Only so many suckers out there...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

mrbeefy said:


> Just started getting this yesterday.
> It says paused for 10 minutes and then your dash will end. Really great that the End Dash is in red and easy to hit by accident.
> I also got 5 minutes message and that was just after finishing a delivery!
> Then today the paused dash counter showed up with 19:00:00 left after finishing a delivery. I resumed dash of course.
> ...


This is NOT new. I have been seeing this for about 2 months . Once you see that screen just click resume dash . It will allow you back online . And this is a scare tactic . Door dash needs us drivers more then we need them. 
You can always say screw you dd . Do lyfy uber gh ic pizza get a real job .


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Delivery of food (or other stuff) will never be as lucrative as taxiing pax - for the simple reason that the alternative is much easier for food (i.e., cook the meal yourself!) than for pax (i.e., have a car). Delivery ants are simply in the lowest caste.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> This is NOT new. I have been seeing this for about 2 months . Once you see that screen just click resume dash . It will allow you back online . And this is a scare tactic . Door dash needs us drivers more then we need them.
> You can always say screw you dd . Do lyfy uber gh ic pizza get a real job .


This IS ABSOLUTELY NEW FOR ME IN MY REGION.
I do this full time + for almost a year and had never seen it before yesterday.
Declining same amount. AR 10-15%. 
Used to be around 20% until DD borked everything up by being cheap bastards.
Used to be my pay was 50% DD, 50% UE & GH.
GH now in lead this week. If they'd just work on their terrible timing (diner places order - immediately send driver 5 minutes away 🤪)


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

They rolled that out in my market today since it was a first, I didn't think much of it, it's similar to the pause when you ignore an order when the app isn't active on the screen.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

mrbeefy said:


> This IS ABSOLUTELY NEW FOR ME IN MY REGION.
> I do this full time + for almost a year and had never seen it before yesterday.
> Declining same amount. AR 10-15%.
> Used to be around 20% until DD borked everything up by being cheap bastards.
> ...


That is exactly my complaint with GH.
Last night, I got a very nice one from them. $16 for 2 miles.
The customer put the order in at 5:10 and my pickup by time was 5:12. Yeah, that'll happen.
Regardless, I waited 10-15 minutes and got it.

One more item, although I can only speak for the past because I have not gotten any special promotions from them lately.
They are horrible to unacceptable when it comes to promotion payouts.
Once, I actually threatened to take them to the media if they did not pay me, and some very pissed off guy called me to say that GH always pays what it owes.
This, after 3 weeks of email arguments. Me telling them to pay me, them responding that the sky is blue.
The amount showed up in the following Thrusday's payout.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

mrbeefy said:


> This IS ABSOLUTELY NEW FOR ME IN MY REGION.
> I do this full time + for almost a year and had never seen it before yesterday.
> Declining same amount. AR 10-15%.
> Used to be around 20% until DD borked everything up by being cheap bastards.
> ...


I just saw a new commercial about what a great opportunity they give people to make good money. Haha!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I just saw a new commercial about what a great opportunity they give to people to make good money. Haha!


My facebook wall is flooded with gh and dd ads recruiting drivers, this is why is getting very slow in my area.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> GH always pays what it owes.


Haha!


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> I was getting nothing but $2 and $3 requests. After declining about 5 in a row got a message saying I was being logged off for 10 minutes.
> Must be something new


m

Use a different decline reason for every delivery decline…Do not use ‘order To small’ or ‘orders is to far’ as a reason .
AIRPLANE MODE YOUR PHONE FOR 10 SECOND AFTER EVERY 3 DECLINE ORDERS


----------



## NightOwl40 (Oct 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> The customer put the order in at 5:10 and my pickup by time was 5:12. Yeah, that'll happen.
> Regardless, I waited 10-15 minutes and got it.


GH is absolute trash regarding food being ready, they will always ping orders after just couple minutes of them being placed by customer then rush you to go and pick it up, if its a big order with complex food you can end up waiting for 30 minutes, dont get fooled by some nicer orders and always pay attention.


----------



## NightOwl40 (Oct 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> They are horrible to unacceptable when it comes to promotion payouts.
> Once, I actually threatened to take them to the media if they did not pay me, and some very pissed off guy called me to say that GH always pays what it owes.


Pay attention to GH promos, most of them require special conditions, like minimum acceptance rate for that time period and can range from 70% to 100% , although they dont tell you this in a promo message upfront, its a total scam. Im sure most casual workers are not even aware of this. Its fraud.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

DonnieBrasco said:


> m
> 
> Use a different decline reason for every delivery decline…Do not use ‘order To small’ or ‘orders is to far’ as a reason .
> AIRPLANE MODE YOUR PHONE FOR 10 SECOND AFTER EVERY 3 DECLINE ORDERS


*OR….* just clck “resume” 😁


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

DonnieBrasco said:


> m
> 
> Use a different decline reason for every delivery decline…Do not use ‘order To small’ or ‘orders is to far’ as a reason .
> AIRPLANE MODE YOUR PHONE FOR 10 SECOND AFTER EVERY 3 DECLINE ORDERS


I didn’t think about that. I wonder if the decline reasons even matter to DD


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I didn’t think about that. I wonder if the decline reasons even matter to DD


Personal opinion - they don’t. You have no idea how many times I pressed “I don’t want to go to that store” on WalMart. At least 200. At least. Sometimes 20-30 in 5 minutes’ time. I get pings there to this day. I literally just don’t accept orders taking me anywhere near a WalMart now.

As for the pausing - it was in one of the latest updates. I actually find it helpful for me now that DD is not my generator of choice (I prefer UE). I just ignore their pings and it pauses. I then decide if I even need them.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Today I got the 10 minute timeout message for the first time. Funny thing is I had just accepted an order and when I arrived at the restaurant the customer canceled and then I immediately got the message saying I was being timed out for not accepting orders and then literally a few seconds later I had another order pop up on my screen.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> Today I got the 10 minute timeout message for the first time. Funny thing is I had just accepted an order and when I arrived at the restaurant the customer canceled and then I immediately got the message saying I was being timed out for not accepting orders and then literally a few seconds later I had another order pop up on my screen.


I’ve had pings both on pause and after clocking out. From WalMart. They’re REALLY pushing WalMart hard here.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

just stop doing it..waste of time


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

NightOwl40 said:


> GH is absolute trash regarding food being ready, they will always ping orders after just couple minutes of them being placed by customer then rush you to go and pick it up, if its a big order with complex food you can end up waiting for 30 minutes, dont get fooled by some nicer orders and always pay attention.


At the same time it's very helpful that gh shows when the order was placed, easy cancel when you pretty much know there will be a long wait time and you don't have to move towards the restaurant unlike dd and ue you're in the limbo.


----------

